# Reclaimed teak wood- Indonesian ecofriend project



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

I would post my doing in recycling the disposal teak wood or _*reclaimed teak wood *_from _ex wooden house _in Java into _*ethnic-furniture*_. the material resources are coming from: 1. The ruin or wreck old wooden house (see picture) It may cause by weather, time, nature-force, etc 2. The demolishing and excavation of a wooden house, mostly by a reason of: rebuild a new house by bricks, cements, concrete or non wood materials. Before developing era, in Java most of the houses are made by wood. The roofs are using earthen clay/teracota that supported by wood structures. Those materials, indeed would having a lot of Nail holes, scratches, distressing spot, chisel trace/hole etc. A little possibility to get a fine condition ones. The fairly one is to make it in _*Rustic *_or _*distress finished *_pieces. The _*weathered *_and the _*erosion*_ impact on wood's surface would perform an Artistic piece, the wood-line or the _*wood textures*_ are the bespoke object as center point! bringing a sensation of _*Nature Art*_. The rich textures of teak wood is its distinctive character, come along with his _solid and durability_. Believe that a plenty of Teak garden furniture and beach side furniture from Java had been well known in USA, UK, Europe and many(hundred) of countries.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*Recycle wood of IndonesianTeak house*

Below image are showing the reclaimed teak wood before reconditioning or redecorating it into a recycled wood furniture.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*Reclaimed teak, wooden pile & planks ex java's house*

This image would show us the parts components as reclaimed teak wood taken from deconstructed house.
Pilars, Poles, supports..


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is quite an undertaking. Looks like it will take as long to reclaim the lumber as build the furniture.

Good luck.

George


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> That is quite an undertaking. Looks like it will take as long to reclaim the lumber as build the furniture.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> George


Hi George, in fact it is, everything here is moving slower, 
see you at the next pop in ....


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*Indonesian recycle teak wood*

In every Java wooden house, the main column structure are the 4 center pillars/pole that been named as SAKA-GURU(=Javanese/Sanskrit).
These teak pillars were in square of 6 to 8 inches,
but what I got now are the 6 inches one. 
Not all materials were in fine condition, a lot of them are decaying as crispy and fragile stuffs

After sorting and cutting, we got as below pictures:


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*Restructuring the Reclaimed Teak wood,*

Next after preparing the raw, it is going to the cutting and brushing, grooving, etc 
for making components part. these poles/pillars could making a big unit piece, 
it is not wise to slicing these post/poles into planks.
So there are two options for it, making a gazebo or king size poster bed with canopy.
at last we decide to make it into Poster Bed with Canopy. 
to rebuild these refurbish or reclaimed teak with not much to do re-modification.
It come to an Idea, how about to adopt the origin structure of the house:JOGLO.
An ethnic style of an ethnic furniture as Indonesian furniture. Distinctive one. 
There goes, been inspired with it, we use and re-structuring the 4 center poles
as the main structure, big poles as the posters and the beam as the canopy. 
The 4 center poles are known as SAKA GURU, so did the poster bed was named.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Would kill for that stack of dirty old rotten stuff!:laughing:

I salvaged some teak from an old house boat many
years ago and finally used it on my boat. Just
trim and such.

I made my dead eyes with it.










Dagger board cap and handle eyes.










Knees and cleats.










Breast hook.










Many coats of oil!










Raw material.










If you wake up dead and all your wood is gone,

I KNOW NOTHING!


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Hou Dee BHOFM Nobody ! 
welcome my boat to surfing in, 
Yea doing recycle the teak too ! salvation boatman.
I though yea only good in Rodeo? is the boat for fishing?
which river that yea gonna on streamin water ?
enjoy the rowing day...
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/bhofm-5814/


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*Poster Bed Sakaguru of reclaimed teak*

From wooden House Joglo into Sakaguru Canopy Bed,
an ethnic style of Indonesian furniture poster bed.
Eco friendly wooden furniture, 
recycling teak wood project in Indonesia.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi George, have a look ...I had posted it all. 
hope that it won't be a boring one..comment it. 
hear you soon


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Oneuni said:


> Hou Dee BHOFM Nobody !
> welcome my boat to surfing in,
> Yea doing recycle the teak too ! salvation boatman.
> I though yea only good in Rodeo? is the boat for fishing?
> ...


It is primarily a recreational sail boat. It has rowing
capability as well and a very small motor.

I use it on a local lake, 70+ miles, 38,000 acres.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Oneuni, 

This is interesting to see all the processes you are involved in. I think I'll move this to the General Woodworking section though. Project Showcase is for showing a particular, individual project that you've completed or will eventually complete. 

Thanks for the interesting thread keep it coming.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Oneuni,
> 
> This is interesting to see all the processes you are involved in. I think I'll move this to the General Woodworking section though. Project Showcase is for showing a particular, individual project that you've completed or will eventually complete.
> 
> Thanks for the interesting thread keep it coming.


Thanks Texas Timber, 
Regarding to re-posting it in to general woodworking section, 
I will leave it to you, what ever is the better one. if you think it is.
hope that other woodeys(= I named it for these forum members) 
will like the content inside it.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Oneuni,
> 
> This is interesting to see all the processes you are involved in. I think I'll move this to the General Woodworking section though. Project Showcase is for showing a particular, individual project that you've completed or will eventually complete.
> 
> Thanks for the interesting thread keep it coming.


Looks like a particular, individual project to me.

Oneuni,
That bed is beautiful. I love the canopy design and the architectural elements on the upper corners. Great work.

By the way, "woody" is an slang term in English for an erection.:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Streamwinner said:


> Looks like a particular, individual project to me.


It's more like a pictorial documentary of how and why they came to the decision to make beds (plural) from the beams, versus plank furniture or the gazebos they were contemplating, and he is clear on the fact that this is a business venture. The majority of the content focuses on their general business operations. 

Although there are photos of a bed, they appear to be stock photos from promotional literature. I'm not trying to split hairs, just trying to maintain a Project Showcase atmosphere. 

I too am enjoying the thread, but because of the nature of the content it belongs in the General Woodworking section. I'd like to see his construction techniques in detail, and project photos of a specific bed as he builds it. If such a thread were free of general business operations content, and did not consist of generic stock promotional literature, it would belong in the Project Showcase.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*Joglo's Archietecture element at the Canopy beam & corner*

to Stream Winner, 

Jee...I really do not know if it is stand for that ? It is better to delete it... what do you suggest ? 
And thanks to you, glad to know that you also like the design after Texas Timbers being so,
refer to the canopy, you are absolutely right, it is an architectural element that been adopted from Joglo House,
the 3 stages stacking beam were inspired from the cellar of the mini Atrium at Javanese house=Joglo, known as the "Tumpang Sari"(=javanese)with pyramidal illustration as symbolic of a mountain(=Meru), which also could be found 
at most of existing Stone Temples in Java. 
Therefore it been entitled as an ethnic piece of Indonesian archie style, from ethnic wooden house 'Joglo' structure.
Tell you what, in my society, the town of carving furniture, many of them had laugh on it, for them it is bare and naked,
no carving ornament, urns, reeds, profile, turning etc. as what been ever made ones as 'Poster-Canopy bed' so far.
but somehow, in my believing, let it be simple and enough for the canopy be as the vocal part...
beside I prefer to expose the teak's texture lines thoroughly as the major tone. it is such the Rhythm of Nature art.
in simple shape but strong natural element. i.e. the wood of Teak.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

what a nice lake BHOFM, 
if the water as shown in the photo, clear and blueish, 
not from sky reflection, it must be a clean lake ?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Oneuni said:


> . . . the town of carving furniture, many of them had laugh on it, for them it is bare and naked . . . in my believing, let it be simple and enough for the canopy be as the vocal part...
> beside I prefer to expose the teak's texture lines thoroughly as the major tone. it is such the Rhythm of Nature art.
> in simple shape but strong natural element. i.e. the wood of Teak.


Let them laugh. You can laugh all the way to the bank when you hit full stride with your marketing. 

I'm with you on the simplicity and letting the wood itself, and what I think is an elegant design, do the talking. It's beautiful. I can also see it dressed up with some simple see-through silk curtains maybe.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pictoral Documentary of Teak Poster Bed*



TexasTimbers said:


> It's more like a pictorial documentary.
> is a business venture.
> the content focuses on their general business operations.
> Just trying to maintain a Project Showcase atmosphere.
> I'd like to see his construction techniques in detail, and project photos of a specific bed as he builds it.


Thanks, I got your points,
The emphasizing of my posting is to show the reclaimed and or recycling activity on teak-wood.
as for the bed, I made it one unit only.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Oneuni said:


> to Stream Winner,
> 
> Jee...I really do not know if it is stand for that ? It is better to delete it... what do you suggest ?


I do not think anyone will be offended. I just think it's funny sometimes when words get crossed in translation. I am sure that everyone recognizes that you meant it as a term of endearment (that you were attempting to be friendly).

That was very interesting about the Joglo architecture. I agree that your bed should be able to stand alone, and I like how you use the artistic aspect of the bare, natural wood. I think I would like the bed simple, as you have made it.

I found this picture looking for more examples of Joglo architecture, which really shows the elements you used for your bed.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*Joglo impartial picture*



Streamwinner said:


> I am sure that everyone recognizes that you meant it as a term of endearment (attempting to be friendly).
> 
> That was very interesting about the *Joglo architecture*. I agree that your bed should be able to stand alone, and I like how you use the artistic aspect of the bare, natural wood. I think I would like the bed simple,
> I found this picture looking for more examples of Joglo architecture, which really shows the elements you used for your bed.


surprise...you got the Joglo's pix. this is where the bed's Idea was coming from. Adopted it into an Jogo-Poster Canopy Bed. ....good on You Streammy.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*Teak & Silk for Sakaguru Canopy Bed*



TexasTimbers said:


> Let them laugh.
> 
> I'm with you on the simplicity and letting the wood itself, and what I think is an *elegant design*, do the talking. It's* beautiful*. I can also see it dressed up with some simple see-through _silk curtains _maybe.


Fabulous...seeing, Teak & Silk ..a very cool duet...
a combination of soft and Elegant.....elements. 
I agree with You. 
How about the legs, I feel a bit imbalance on it, 
something have to do with the legs...shoes maybe,
basement, ..or make it bigger ? 
..it is still tempting me..
It is Not being as a perfectionist, but such a missing 
of end task or dis-accomplished mission. 
Can you see or feel it ... what do you recogn..?


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*Joglo in Lobby hotel & Garden*

Streammy .... it is a cool picture of Joglo 
some figure of at least 20 grants for it, if by Teak-wood.
old stuff one not a new made unit. 
this is 5 stages Tumpang Sari, more the stage more the figure,
Placing it at the Lobby entrance at 5 star hotel would be great ! 
the carvings, the teak, the unique structure. 
But, it also could be in the park or garden with Poly-carbon shelter/canopy. 
Royal classy taste...


----------

